# Controlar posicion de motor con plc



## blackimachine (Ago 11, 2009)

ola soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un proyecto en el cual debo controlar  el posicionameinto de un motor mediante un variador de frec. micromaster 420 y plc s7-300 cpu 314 c2dp  apoyandome tambien de un encoder incremental .

alguien me podria bridar apoyo .de antemano gracias


----------



## andres.gomez (Ago 11, 2009)

que es lo que necesitas controlar exactamente?


----------



## blackimachine (Ago 12, 2009)

lo q nesesito es darle una referencia por ejemplo en grados y q el motor se mueva tantos grados como le ordeno ,estas ordenes se las envio a traves del win cc flexible .

mi problema es:

nesesito concectar el encoder al plc y no tengo sus pines.

estube buscando en internet y encontre que en la libreria de ejemplos hay un control de posicion ,si alguien tubiera la libreria de ejemplos en el que sale este  me podria dar información de como hubicarlo?

gracias por el interes andres.


----------



## andres.gomez (Ago 12, 2009)

bueno, lastimosamente no conozco mucho estos PLCs, pero con los que he trabajado necesitas entradas de alta velocidad. el encoder manda pulsos al plc a frecuencias muy altas. debes ver la configuracion del encoder cuantos pulsos manda por grados, si es un pulso por grado o un pulso cada dos grados. lo lees en la entrada de alta velocidad del plc y en tu programacion estableces la relacion de movimiento segun los pulsos

espero que te sirva de algo


----------



## blackimachine (Ago 12, 2009)

gracias andres por la ayuda .

vamos a seguir los pasos y te cuento como nos fue .


----------



## Guimmie (Ago 26, 2009)

La CPU314C-2DP de Siemens incorpora 4 dobles palabras para contaje rapido. Creo que en la tapa del módulo, se define la conexión del encoder pero debes conocer también las características del mismo y la función de sus cables.

La libreria no la tengo pero si que es verdad que hay funciones especiales para el "escalado" de los pulsos.

Si especificas más los problemas que tienes tratare de ayudar en lo que pueda


----------



## dj24 (Dic 30, 2011)

hola soy nuevo en el foro no se si me puedan ayudar necesito controlar un motor paso a paso con plc y un encoder por medio de un s71200 el inconveniente es que necesito generar la secuencia del paso a paso y leer el encoder simultáneamente alguien me puede dar alguna sugerencia gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 30, 2011)

Hola Amigo, la ventaja de los motores PAP (stepping), ofrecen la posibilidad de poder trabajar sin lazo de realimentacion, es decir no necesitan encoder, ya que el avance de pasos es gestionado. 
Pregunto, porque la necesidad de utilizarlo?


----------



## dj24 (Dic 30, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta
 Tienes toda la razón, es un practica que me plantearon, y tenia que ver si es factible realizarla en lo personal pienso que no se podría realizar pero si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia agradecería que me la hagan llegar. gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 30, 2011)

Amigo, como llevar a cabo lo que pretendes puede realizarse, es solo que seria redundante el control.


----------



## dj24 (Ene 7, 2012)

en verdad seria redundar gracias por la respuesta.
Ahora tengo otra duda. Es posible controlar el motor pap directamente desde el PLC s71200? El motor pap es de 4V, 1.6A y 1.8 grados por fase. Las salidas del PLC son RLY. De antemano gracias


----------

